

Show HN: Dupertest – node module that makes unit testing controllers easier. - olso4052
https://www.npmjs.org/package/dupertest

======
olso4052
The general goal with this module is to make it super easy to unit test node
controllers without having to spin up a new server.

Obviously, there is some work to do with tidying up the module, making it a
little more robust, and those sort of things. But I'm actually using it right
now in a couple node app and it works great.

